# Low Tide



## Robert

My builds don't generally make it to the "boxing up" stage so I don't post very many build reports, but the drill template and faceplate for this one had to be verified...

So...

PedalPCB Low Tide Abstract Modulator - #2


----------



## dawson

AND THE CROWD GOES WILD!

Awesome layout and faceplate and great build- looks amazing- I'm super excited to get one together for myself to play with


----------



## Coda

Not bad...


----------



## Leftovernoise

Looks absolutely amazing! Can't wait to get started on mine! Think I'm gonna go with a 1590xx case, cause I want a little more wiggle room in the install and more room for art on the case.


----------



## JamieJ

This pedal is definitely not my thing but it looks so good I think I’ll have to build it!  Good work Mr @PedalPCB


----------



## p_wats

Oh wow. Didn't even know this pedal or this board existed until seeing this. Very cool!


----------



## cooder

Top notch!


----------



## Leftovernoise

p_wats said:


> Oh wow. Didn't even know this pedal or this board existed until seeing this. Very cool!


Check out The Pedal zone demo for the shallow water. More playing than talking and I enjoy his demos. Something aside from the standard blues licks on most pedal demo channels


----------



## fig

Very nice! I'm looking forward to building and playing it.


----------



## Barry

Looks great!


----------



## TheSin

Clean!


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> My builds don't generally make it to the "boxing up" stage so I don't post very many build reports, but the drill template and faceplate for this one had to be verified...
> 
> So...
> 
> PedalPCB Low Tide Abstract Modulator - #2
> 
> View attachment 11737
> 
> View attachment 11738


Looks Great!
Very similar to what I was going for!
Similar Background also :


----------



## Robert

This one was _almost _named the Deep Fake, but that seemed a bit too far.


----------



## Feral Feline

I see yer problem thoh, ye forgotten to install them watchermacalluts, 3-legged jellybeans, Traans-sisters. There's 'n missing near the jackalopes, and 'nother missinn near the bypass switcheroo, just tah right and abuv the biast trimmer.

Don't worry young feller, yee'll get ther hang uffit soo... say what? This isn't the Trouble-Shooting forum? Surface-mount? Save that talk for your kinky SMD forums...




Really though...
It's a pretty build, in a beautiful clean Bauhaus kind of way.

Now I regret not getting a faceplate when they were on sale. Maybe the next round of purchasing...


----------



## HamishR

That really appeals to the neat freak in me. I love simplicity. And keeping things clean, simple, straight. I even like that you used blue wire - so cool!

Needs more parts in there though.


----------



## Sasan

Shit, I need this.
@PedalPCB : do you think these will show up at musikding.de at some point of time?


----------



## Robert

Sasan said:


> Shit, I need this.
> @PedalPCB : do you think these will show up at musikding.de at some point of time?



I'm sure they will eventually.


----------



## Knotty Pine

Robert said:


> This one was _almost _named the Deep Fake, but that seemed a bit too far.


Looks great PCB! I’m gonna start mine this weekend. “Deep Fake” is such a great name.


----------



## giovanni

I’ve discovered so many pedals I didn’t know about just by checking out the various boards on this site. And now I need them all!


----------



## Feral Feline

Well, that was quick!
Next round! 
Thanks for the 15%-off incentive!

Got the PCB, but opted to get another PCB (different circuit) instead of the Faceplate, though. I've got an idea for a graphic that might wind up being a Tayda UV thinger.

Luckily I stocked up on the more elusive chips way back when, saving them for a rainy day... I think I just felt a drop ... yup, there's another... rain's a comin'.
I've got some THD J201s, but also ordered some SMD to keep my options covered. Not sure about the dual-ganger yet, need to search my pot stash.

Howevah, the 602 and 258 I don't have. I think that's all I'm missing. 


Now the hunt for the graphic...


----------



## Crash102

Speaking of elusive chips, are they always this elusive or is it just in tandom with all the other electronics that are currently also elusive, ie graphics cards/ps5s?


----------



## fig

Crash102 said:


> Speaking of elusive chips, are they always this elusive or is it just in tandom with all the other electronics that are currently also elusive, ie graphics cards/ps5s?


Many are (and have been) obsolete for decades.


----------



## bowanderror

LM358 is a fine sub for LM258. The 258 is "industrial" grade whereas the 358 is "commercial" grade, which mostly affects the temperature range. I used the 358 and it works great.


----------

